# [SOLVED] broadcom-sta suddenly stopped working...

## hoacker

Hi there.

My little gentoo home server has been successfully connecting to my wlan router using bradcom-sta for quite a while now. A few days ago I updated to kernel 2.6.36 and broadcom-sta 5.100.82.38. An hour or so ago the box lost the wireless connection and was unable to reconnect (net.wlan0 restart, rmmod wl && modprobe wl, reboot, still no connection). Nothing suspicious in the logs. No updates today, so no reason for any breakage.

As I successfully used ndiswrapper on this box quite a while ago I modprobed ndiswrapper again and some second later the wireless connection was established. I switched back to broadcom-sta, no connection. Switched to ndiswrapper again, works.

Anyone got an idea on how to revive broadcom-sta?Last edited by hoacker on Thu Jan 06, 2011 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

there is a slightly newer version, net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1 . You might try it.

If that also fails you could consider reverting by putting =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38 and =net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1 in /etc/portage/package.mask, stop wlan0, modprobe -r wl, emerge --unmerge broadcom-sta, emerge broadcom-sta, modprobe wl, try starting wlan0

----------

## hoacker

I tried 5.100.82.38-r1 already yesterday with no success.

Just a few minutes ago I tried broadcom-sta-5.60.246.6 and it worked. After that I updated to 5.100.82.38-r1 and - surprise - my machine connects again. Now the box is back in the state it already has been yesterday just before the wireless stopped working. Strange. Let's hope this doesn't happen again...

----------

## DONAHUE

I think the test of permance may be what happens after a reboot.

----------

